# Cabinets are falling down



## ciera

It appears that the only thing holding up our cabinets is a very large over-the-range hood (which also holds the microwave), and the cabinets are leaning forward slightly onto it.

On further inspection, it appears that the top board on the right cabinet has ripped off. The cabinet has pulled forward about an inch, so we can see the board. When we open the cabinet, we can see the screw pulling at the flimsy backing of the cabinet.

So...how do we fix this?


----------



## glennjanie

Hello Ciera:
Most cabinets have a 1 X 2 or so across the top back side for screwing to the studs. If they are there and holding, you can prop the cabinets up and run a screw from the next cabinet, through the sides and into the strip in the first cabinet. That should give the cabinets support from the screw strip. Use glue on all exposed surfaces inside the cabinet where it is seperating, block it up and screw the sides both ways and in all cabinets. 
You mentioned a screw pulling at the flimsy backing of the cabinet; make sure there are screws in the 1 X 2 at the top going into a stud. If the tops are open, that would be another chance for reinforcing. Use as many screws and as much glue as you can find places to put them.
Glenn


----------



## kok328

Pull the screw and install a piece of wood approx. 3"x3" as a washer (so to speak) when reinstalling the screw.  This should pull the cabinet secure against the wall instead of ripping the screw through the flimsy backing.

How much weight do you have in these cabinets?


----------



## ciera

The 1x2 that's running across the top back side is the board that's pulled off. Is there a way to reattach it to the cabinet? We could screw in from the side easily, but it's showing. The cabinet on the other side has this terrible old hood installed in it, which we would remove except it's holding everything up right now. 

There is a screw going through the flimsy back and the 1x2. The 1x2 (and back) are attached to the wall, but the 1x2 has come off the cabinet. So the cabinet is leaning forward, and then pulling on the backing.

There's not much weight in it; a bag of lentils, a bag of rice, and various oils and vinegars. We're fairly certain it's been like this since we purchased the house; we only really investigated it now because we want to replace the hood.


----------



## glennjanie

Hello Ciera:
OK, forget the screws from the side. Apply liberal amounts of construction adhesive to the seperations, block the cabinet up to 'clamp' the glue, so to speak. Glue may be your only option to hold this cabinet togather. 
Glenn


----------

